# Help With Ick



## midge0413 (Feb 8, 2005)

My fish have ick and i need help with the medicine. I started out today with quick cure and i want to start using ick guard but i'm not sure if that will poison the fish. another problem i have is the fact that i have an african clawed frog in with them. will the first medicine kill him? please respond and help me.


----------



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

I would be careful with that frog. You should use Ick Guard 2 made by Jungle. I always use it on all of my fish, and it never seems to bother them. Whenever I use quICK cure, my fish always freak out when they swim through thick clouds of that medicine.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

QuIck Cure (malachite green + formalin) is the most effective treatment that I have found for fish. I'm not sure how it may affect your ACF. Good luck!


----------



## midge0413 (Feb 8, 2005)

thank all of you for your help it means a lot to me. i will keep you all informed in what happens


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

get a qt tank so you don't kill your frog with those copper based meds... they tend to be very sensitive!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Quick Cure isn't copper based. (I'm not sure about the Ick Guard II, though...)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well at any rate they are sensitive... most likely any meds will not be good for them


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I would also remove the frog, he should be fine in a tupperware container or mason jar for a couple of days. Better safe then sorry. (Just make sure there are airholes in the top). And I would not use any meds containing formalin. It is cancer causing in fish and fishkeepers. There are plenty of meds out there without formalin. Ick Clear from Jungle is easy to use, safe and effective.


----------

